# 15 mins to live



## Littlefoot (Jan 22, 2019)

I was taken by surprise when I suggested to my son (  22 - 2 years diagnosed T1  ) - that to avoid hours drifting by  ( a particular problem for himdue to a myriad of other reasons) he try using the 15 min reminder idea to help...something his two brother had used successfully . He replied when we were discussing this around him getting a snack before bedtime ( to manage glucose levels) that they idea wouldn't help cos it only reminded him he had 15 mins to live/ before dying. 

He does suffer with anxiety diagnosed a year before T1 diagnosis ( and docs feel T1 onset may have precipitated it)  but had always denied anxiety was heightened even with duabetes.

With his comment I don't see how this is so. Me thinks his anxiety us made wirse...esoecially holdi g such a negative vuew.

Any thought's/ ideas how I might suggested he hold a more helpful view ...not around a 15 mins idea but I guess snacking...15 mins away from. Death.  I am pretty sure it wasn't black humour.
Thanks


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 23, 2019)

I have never heard of this either. He sounds very anxious.

It is so hard being a diabetic, but it isn't the end of the world and you can have a wonderful life. 

Does he like sport? There's a number of successful sports people who have never let diabetes stop then, might be a good example for him.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 23, 2019)

Welcome Littlefoot . It is hard work being T1 at times. I was talk to nurses at a local uni & was doing my best to describe a HYPO to them & I told them "Your Head is in the Sky". Very hard to understand if you have never experienced. Good luck


----------



## Littlefoot (Jan 24, 2019)

Thanks everyone. ....I'll try all the ideas...he is anxious for sure..again tonight ...we know he is having trouble sleeping due to anxiety.... I asked if this was related to diabetes and it was. I think he's worried about lows in the night. I suggested the technology available to help ease this but it made him more anxious   

His unie wellbeing team have managed to get him  onto a good counselling group locally so hopefully this can help. 

I will spk again to to his diabetes team . I think his early PMA is catching up with him . ......adjustment harder for him than he thought it would be. 

Thanks again. Any more ideas for his encouragement gratefully received .


----------

